# netflix bamf forever



## winklethemoose (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there a different .apk that I cam download to fix netflix?


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

It's no use it's gonna force you to update when the market pushes the next one. Just keep hitting the movie to hget it going. Sucks yes but we'll live :_con:


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You realize that Netflix from the Market supports the Thunderbolt right? In fact they support a ton of Android phones/tablets now. Does it just not work with BAMF Forever?


----------



## Rumpelstillskin (Aug 22, 2011)

Mine works fine.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine is working fine on 1.0.6 and the marketplace netflix.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine is working fine, I had one problem right after updateing to 1.06. It said, your device is no longer activated with netflix. Signed out and signed back in, works fine.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt


----------

